# Smoked Biscuits



## willkat98

I noticed this forum sitting here all lonely with no posts.

Then I said, I think biscuits count, don't they?

Take a pack of "skinnies" (regular breakfast links) and smoke them an hour or two.  No need to wrap them in bacon for this experiment, but it would help  :twisted: 

If you wrap them, make sure they cook an hour or so before you start the biscuits.

And now, biscuits.

Get the good ones.  The nice and hearty ones.  The ones you pop the tube open, it expands 5 inches.  Big and hearty.

spread them out on the grate, and hold them in there at 220-235.

After about an hour, sacrafice the one that looks the "least done" and see that the middle looks like.  Undercooked?  Overcooked?  Use your judgement to gauge the remaining biscuits.

So then when they're ready, take smoke biscuits, split, stuff with 2 skinnies, add bacon (if they weren't bacon wrapped), and be prepared for a great breakfast while your sitting on an 18 hour brisket.

Chit is damned good, no matter what hour you try it.  One hour into a midnight brisket, or on hour 16.  Skinnies, bacon, and biscuits rate right up there with (insert favorite craving)

<Edit>
I just want to make sure I'm in the spirit of this forum.  I just noticed that Breads, sides, etc is under a section called "Recipes"

Jeff(Fl), my biscuits are not a recipe, I am talking the big and hearty tube biscuits from Pillsbury et al.  My "recipe" biscuits are sodium free, and you all would not use them to feed the dog.

So if this thread is not appropriate in a "recipe" forum, please, feel free to delete ASAP.  Or move to a different thread.  This might be a "sides", but that is under this same forum too.

Just want to remain within guidelines for future postings.


----------



## Dutch

I've used the GOSM to bake breads and cakes before. I just omit the wood chips and turn the heat up to 350 degrees.  Nothing like fresh baked on a camping trip; especially with fire restrictions where you can't use charcoal with the Dutch Ovens.  :D


----------

